# 1968 100 watt super lead REAL PLEXI



## WIGGY

Head:
1968 super lead 100 plexi.
New caps and replaced power tube socket otherwise all original.
Original trannies etc.
Silver original logo.
NO MODS EVER!
Someone replaced the male end of the AC cord.
Bottom has some tolex scuffing (worst thing on the entire half stack.)

Cabinet.
Missing logos
All pre-rolas date 1968 and are tight, warm & woody.
All five sides of cab are uber clean, you can see the original grill cloth.
No, I don't have the castors

Sound:
It's an original 100 watt super lead plexi with 100 watt basketweave "A" cab loaded with '68 pre-rola's,
Well,.......... You know  'NUF SAID


I'll pull it apart and photo areas you request for serious buyers only.
Both head and cabinet are just stupid clean.

Realisic offers only please. 
Paypal only for 20% deposit The remainder via wire transfer
I would encourage and welcome personal inspections.
I hate to ship this beast if at all possible. Local pickup please,
I'm In Southern California (Orange County)

THANKS!!!

WIGGY
wigs@softhome.net


----------



## WIGGY

Item number: 320175978234


----------



## WIGGY

Sold


----------



## JASON_NORTH_BLUES_BAND

Hey Wiggy, I bet you regret selling this already. In 1990, I had an 8 input 200 watt plexi pa head which I ran with a 4x12. I looked after someone else's plexi in my cellar for a couple of weeks and when they returned the damp had got in. I had just split up with my girlfriend and she kicked me out. Before I could return and collect all my gear, my mate came round, discovered his amp didn't work (it had probably packed up before and it was just a ruse to get mine). Anyway, he took mine and I never saw him again. So I sold his knackered one for £300 in 1990. That was a 100watt SLP from 1969. What a mistake... I should have kept it, and had it overhauled. Even now I still regret the whole situation. I now have a 2204, a 2245 and a 2150. I have had alsorts in between but still wish I had that plexi. Get it back if you can,
Jason North Blues Band, uk. On myspace and youtube


----------

